# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Συνταγη για την ενισχυση του ανοσοποιητικου

## beegee

– 100 γραμμάρια καρύδια

– 300 γραμμάρια μέλι

– 2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού κανέλα

Τρίβουμε καλά τα καρυδιά και τα ανακατεύουμε με μέλι και κανέλα, μέχρι το μείγμα να γίνει λείο. 

ια φλεγμονή της ουροδόχου κύστης: αραιώστε 2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού αυτού του μίγματος σε ένα ποτήρι ζεστό νερό. Πιείτε ένα ποτήρι την ημέρα για 7 ημέρες.

Για την πρόληψη και τη θεραπεία  καρδιακής νόσου: ένα κουταλάκι το πρωί με άδειο στομάχι και μία το βράδυ πριν τον ύπνο (3-4 μήνες ανά έτος).

Για την τόνωση της μνήμης: τρώτε τρία κουταλάκια του γλυκού την ημέρα, πρωί, μεσημέρι και βράδυ (συνιστάται ιδιαίτερα κατά την διάρκεια εξετάσεων).

Για τη μείωση της χοληστερόλης: τρώτε 4-5 κουταλάκια του γλυκού την ημέρα,σε συνδυασμό φυσικά με μια ελαφριά δίαιτα ,και το πολύ σε ένα μήνα, τα επίπεδα χοληστερόλης θα επιστρέψουν στο φυσιολογικό.

Για τη θεραπεία της γαστρίτιδας και έλκους: φάτε ένα κουταλάκι το πρωί με άδειο στομάχι για μια περίοδο 30 ημερών .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ καλο το μιγμα Beeg! :01. Wink:

----------


## beegee

:02. Welcome:

----------


## mjfitness

Ευχαριστούμε για το info .

----------


## lila_1

Σορρυ αλλά αυτό το μείγμα είναι καλό αν θες να φας άπειρη ζάχαρη/να γεμίσεις θερμίδες γρήγορα.
Τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## 6PackGuy

Μπορώ να εφαρμόσω την ίδια συνταγή και με σοκολάτα υγείας;

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> Σορρυ αλλά αυτό το μείγμα είναι καλό αν θες να φας άπειρη ζάχαρη/να γεμίσεις θερμίδες γρήγορα.
> Τίποτε άλλο.


Δεν έχεις δίκιο καθόλου....




> Για την τόνωση της μνήμης: τρώτε τρία κουταλάκια του γλυκού την ημέρα, πρωί, μεσημέρι και βράδυ (συνιστάται ιδιαίτερα κατά την διάρκεια εξετάσεων).


άμα το θυμάσαι 3 φορές/ μέρα μια εξάσκηση στην μνήμη την κάνεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## billy89

> Σορρυ αλλά αυτό το μείγμα είναι καλό αν θες να φας άπειρη ζάχαρη/να γεμίσεις θερμίδες γρήγορα.
> Τίποτε άλλο.


+1

Για φλεγμονή ουροδόχου κύστης?

Για πρόληψη και θεραπεία καρδιακής νόσου?

Είμαστε με τα καλά μας? Δηλαδή να μην πάμε σε γιατρό αλλά να τρώμε μέλι και καρύδια?

Βάλε μια έρευνα, όχι παραπάνω, που να λέει ότι ο παραπάνω συνδυασμός κάνει κάτι από τα ισχυριζόμενα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Eγω προσωπικα κανω κατι αλλο...με το ξυπνημα 500mg Calcium C Ascorbate + 600mg NAC + 5-6 πορτοκαλια στημμενα και 1 λεμονι στημμενο + 2γρ Hawthorn berry

κι αλλη μια το απογευμα.

Απο κει κ περα πετας και zinc picolinate και echinacea μεσα αμα γουσταρεις.

----------


## beegee

> +1
> 
> Για φλεγμονή ουροδόχου κύστης?
> 
> Για πρόληψη και θεραπεία καρδιακής νόσου?
> 
> Είμαστε με τα καλά μας? Δηλαδή να μην πάμε σε γιατρό αλλά να τρώμε μέλι και καρύδια?
> 
> Βάλε μια έρευνα, όχι παραπάνω, που να λέει ότι ο παραπάνω συνδυασμός κάνει κάτι από τα ισχυριζόμενα.


καταλαβαινουμε τι διαβαζουμε? ειπε κανεις να μην παμε στο γιατρο???
ειμαστε σε ενα φορουμ που η υγιεινη διατροφη αποτελει ενα εκ των σημαντικοτερων θεματων και ξαφνικα αμφισβητουμε την αξια της φυσης και των προιοντων της? η μηπως τα περισσοτερα φαρμακευτικα σκευασματα δεν βασιζονται σε αυτα?
 δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει ανθρωπος που δεν γνωριζει τις ιδιοτητες αυτων συστατικων .. 
καρυδια ...πλουσια σε ω-3 λιπαρα οξεα , βιταμινη Β κ Ε, ασβεστιο μαγνησιο σιδηρο. ψευδαργυρο , περιέχουν αργινίνη η οποία χρησιμοποιείται από τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό για την παραγωγή νιτρικού οξέος που βοηθά στην διατήρηση της ευκαμψίας των αρτηριών.
κανελλα ...περιεχει μαγγανιο. σιδηρο ,ασβεστιο .εχει αντιοξειδωτικη ,αντιφλεγμονωδη και αντιμικροβιακη δραση ..βοηθα στη ρυθμιση γλυκοζης στο αιμα 
μελι ..αποχρεμτικο ,επουλωτικο , πλουσιο σε υδατανθρακες .
πηγη βιταμινών, αμινοξέων, αντιοξειδωτικών και μεταλλικών στοιχείων. 

αν ολα αυτα τα θεωρεις αχρηστα για τον οργανισμο μπορεις απλα να μην δοκιμασεις το μειγμα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beegee

> Δεν έχεις δίκιο καθόλου....
> 
> 
> 
> άμα το θυμάσαι 3 φορές/ μέρα μια εξάσκηση στην μνήμη την κάνεις


 :08. Turtle:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## 6PackGuy

beegee ξέρεις καμιά συνταγή και για υγιεινό μπακλαβά;

----------


## lila_1

> ειμαστε σε ενα φορουμ που η υγιεινη διατροφη αποτελει ενα εκ των σημαντικοτερων θεματων και ξαφνικα αμφισβητουμε την αξια της φυσης και των προιοντων της? η μηπως τα περισσοτερα φαρμακευτικα σκευασματα δεν βασιζονται σε αυτα?
>  δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει ανθρωπος που δεν γνωριζει τις ιδιοτητες αυτων συστατικων .. 
> 
> κανελλα ...περιεχει μαγγανιο. σιδηρο ,ασβεστιο .εχει αντιοξειδωτικη ,αντιφλεγμονωδη και αντιμικροβιακη δραση ..βοηθα στη ρυθμιση γλυκοζης στο αιμα 
> μελι ..αποχρεμτικο ,επουλωτικο , πλουσιο σε υδατανθρακες .
> πηγη βιταμινών, αμινοξέων, αντιοξειδωτικών και μεταλλικών στοιχείων.



Βασικά βρισκόμαστε το 2016 ( οσονούπω) και έχουμε ήδη αρκετή επιστημονική γνώση  για να αναπαράγουμε τις βλακείες που γράφει το vita και τα χίπικα μπλογκς. 
Το φόρουμ κάνει μια προσπάθεια να παρέχει ΛΙΓΟ πιο ποιοτικές πληροφορίες απο τις BRO συμβουλές και της συμβουλές της γιαγιάς, τελευταία.... :01. Mr. Green: 

Oλα αυτά που γράφεις για μέλια και κανέλλες περιέχονται σε τόσο απειροελάχιστη ποσότητα, που για να φτάσει κάποιος μια significant ποσότητα θα πρέπει να φάει 2 κιλά μέλι και άλλα τόσα κανέλλα...λίγο αδύνατο δε νομίζεις?

Τα δε υπόλοιπα που γράφεις για τις παθήσεις μοιάζουν λίγο με το ωροσκόπιο στα πρωινάδικα.... είναι ανυπόστατα  :01. Mr. Green: .

Η μόνη ιδιότητα του μελιού, που και γι αυτή διατηρώ αμφιβολίες είναι ότι λειτουργεί σαν ελαφρύ τοπικό αντισηπτικό, αυτό του το δίνω.

----------


## vaggan

οπως και να εχει μιλαει για προληψη οχι για αντικατασταση του ιατρου απο εκει και περα αν καποιος νομιζει οτι με ενα δυο η τρια κουταλακια μελι θα γεμισει ζαχαρη  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: γελαω γιατι ειναι πραγματικα για γελια  εσυ ρε λιλα αναφερεις συγκεκριμενα σαν αγαπημενη σου πηγη υδατανθρακα τις παστες και τα γλυκα σε αλλο τοπικ το κουταλακι μελι σε πειραξε??απο εκει και περα τωρα φορουμ ειμαστε αρα εχουμε πολυφωνια αποψεων οποιος θελει δοκιμαζει οποιος θελει αποριπτει απλα και ωραια 

υγ κατι τυπακια που εχουν κανει πεντε ποστ ολα και ολα και το μονο που κανουν ειναι να πουλανε ειρωνια καλα θα ηταν να μεριμνησει η διαχειριση (εντελως φιλικα)

----------


## lila_1



----------


## average_joe

> Μπορώ να εφαρμόσω την ίδια συνταγή και με σοκολάτα υγείας;


για σοκολατα δεν ξερω μαν, αλλα εγω τα εκανα με αλευρι και βγηκαν καταπληκτικα.
οι ελληνες τα λενε μελομακαρονα και για καποιο λογο τα φτιαχνουν μονο στα μεσα του δεκεμβρη  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beegee

ρε λιλα δεν αφηνεις τον μιμη να μπαινει με το προφιλ σου??? αλλιως ολο μπαν θα τρωει ... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> για σοκολατα δεν ξερω μαν, αλλα εγω τα εκανα με αλευρι και βγηκαν καταπληκτικα.
> οι ελληνες τα λενε μελομακαρονα και για καποιο λογο τα φτιαχνουν μονο στα μεσα του δεκεμβρη

----------


## beegee

> για σοκολατα δεν ξερω μαν, αλλα εγω τα εκανα με αλευρι και βγηκαν καταπληκτικα.
> οι ελληνες τα λενε μελομακαρονα και για καποιο λογο τα φτιαχνουν μονο στα μεσα του δεκεμβρη


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
μεταξυ μας κι εγω ετσι τα προτιμω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Κι εγώ ο Μίμης σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να είναι.... :01. Razz:

----------


## billy89

> οπως και να εχει μιλαει για προληψη οχι για αντικατασταση του ιατρου


Λέει "θεραπεία" αλλιως δε θα μπαινα στον κόπο να γράψω.

----------


## beegee

κοιτα ..οντως ειδικα στο θεμα καρδια ναι ειναι υπερβολη και κακως χρησημοποισα τον ορο ...
προληψη μονο οκ...
για τη γαστριτιδα ομως μπορει να αποτελεσει και θεραπεια 
σε καμια περιπτωση ομως  δεν λεω κανουμε αυτα και γραφουμε το γιατρο ... ΠΟΤΕ !!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> 


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

διαφωνίες και αμδισβητήσεις σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν , αλλα εγω ένα ξέρω ότι οι τροφές είναι φάρμακο για τον οργανισμό αν ξέρουμε να τις χρησιμοποιούμαι σωστα 
και για να φερει οφέλη μια τροφη ακόμη και στις σούπερ φούντ να κατατάσετε χρειάζετε χρόνος , όπως και το κεφίρ , το ρόδι , ο λιναρόσπορος , το μέλι με την κανέλα κτλ 

εγω για 1,5 με 2 χρόνια έπινα κάθε μέρα βράδυ πρωί μια κουταλιά της σούπας μέλι με ενα κουταλάκι του γλυκού κανέλα αραιωμένα σε ζεστο νερό και είδα διαφορά στις χρόνιες ενοχλήσεις που είχα στις κλειδώσεις , το ίδιο κάνει και η μάνα μου και είδε διαφορα καθε χρόνο βλέπει βελτίωση , αλλα αν περιμένει κανείς σε μια βδομάδα να δεί διαφορα η αν το κάνει κάπου κάπου , αυτο δεν γίνετε 

και σιγα μη φαμε 2και 3 και 4 κουταλιές μέλι την μέρα και θα μας χαλάσει το σχήμα , δεν είναι οι γλυκαντικές ουσίες που έχει το μέλι αλλα ενα σωρο μικροστοιχεία που οφελούν τον οργανισμό , όπως και άλλες τροφες όπως πχ ο χυμός απο ροδι , η το κεφίρ 

εδω λέμε ότι αν αυτοί που πεθάναν στον ύπνο απο καρδια πρίν κοιμηθούν έπιναν  ενα ποτήρι νερό ίσως οι μισοί και παραπάνω να γλύτωναν το έμφραγμα , όπως και το πρωι με άδειο στομάχι 2 ποτήρια νερό και με στιμένο λεμόνι 

η φυση έχει λύση για πολλα θέματα αλλα πολλες φορές δεν είναι μόνο θέμα τροφών αλλα ποιότητας τροφών , άλλος λέει τρώει λαχανικά ο βετζετούλης , ενω αυτα είναι τίγκα στα δηλητήρια απο τα χώματα και τα νερα που είναι μολυσμένα σε κάποιες περιοχές

----------


## psonara

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## lila_1

> για τη γαστριτιδα ομως μπορει να αποτελεσει και θεραπεια


ούτε για πλάκα φιλενάδα

----------


## beegee

δεν το θεωρω πανακεια αλλα το εχω δει να χρησιμοποιειται σαν εναλλακτικη θεραπεια σε γαστριτιδα με καλα αποτελεσματα

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

> για σοκολατα δεν ξερω μαν, αλλα εγω τα εκανα με αλευρι και βγηκαν καταπληκτικα.
> οι ελληνες τα λενε μελομακαρονα και για καποιο λογο τα φτιαχνουν μονο στα μεσα του δεκεμβρη


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα σαν τον Βουτσά στους Πόντιους ότι αντί για αλέυρι χρειάζεται μακαρόνια. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Fifis

Κάπου διάβασα πως η σοκολατίνα βοηθάει στην πρόληψη καρκίνου, έχετε ακούσει κάτι παρόμοιο; Ισχύει;

----------


## beegee

*το ξερεις οτι καταντας κουραστικος ε???????????*   :01. Shifty:

----------


## erevos

> καταλαβαινουμε τι διαβαζουμε? ειπε κανεις να μην παμε στο γιατρο???
> ειμαστε σε ενα φορουμ που η υγιεινη διατροφη αποτελει ενα εκ των σημαντικοτερων θεματων και ξαφνικα αμφισβητουμε την αξια της φυσης και των προιοντων της? η μηπως τα περισσοτερα φαρμακευτικα σκευασματα δεν βασιζονται σε αυτα?
>  δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει ανθρωπος που δεν γνωριζει τις ιδιοτητες αυτων συστατικων .. 
> καρυδια ...πλουσια σε ω-3 λιπαρα οξεα , βιταμινη Β κ Ε, ασβεστιο μαγνησιο σιδηρο. ψευδαργυρο , περιέχουν αργινίνη η οποία χρησιμοποιείται από τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό για την παραγωγή νιτρικού οξέος που βοηθά στην διατήρηση της ευκαμψίας των αρτηριών.
> κανελλα ...περιεχει μαγγανιο. σιδηρο ,ασβεστιο .εχει αντιοξειδωτικη ,αντιφλεγμονωδη και αντιμικροβιακη δραση ..βοηθα στη ρυθμιση γλυκοζης στο αιμα 
> μελι ..αποχρεμτικο ,επουλωτικο , πλουσιο σε υδατανθρακες .
> πηγη βιταμινών, αμινοξέων, αντιοξειδωτικών και μεταλλικών στοιχείων. 
> 
> αν ολα αυτα τα θεωρεις αχρηστα για τον οργανισμο μπορεις απλα να μην δοκιμασεις το μειγμα


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΟΛΥΔΑΜΑΣ

εγω προσθετω καθημερινα στη διατροφη μου γκοτζι berries,στην ομελετα προσθετω κουρκουμα,τζιντζερ και λιναροσπορο,και φτιαχνω μιγμα με τα προηγουμενα συν σουμακ που ειναι πληρως αντιοξειδωτικα και το χρησιμοποιω και σε σαλατες

----------

